# Increase to minimum rental fee



## JohnPaul (Nov 1, 2017)

Effective today (11/1/17) WM has increased the minimum nightly rate on all rentals (bonus time, Monday Madness, Inventory Special) from $50 to $65.  Notice on the sign in page.

Not going to find even a motel room for $65 most places so not unreasonable but seems a bit rushed.

Fax time doesn't seem to be impacted which is why I've sometimes found Fax Time on low point reservations cheaper.


----------



## breezez (Nov 1, 2017)

Boooo!


----------



## rhonda (Nov 4, 2017)

So I wonder how this change might impact inventory choices?  At the higher "minimum nightly fee" -- it might be more economical to book a 1BR rather than a Studio?  Or have we already crossed that bridge and are now evaluating 2BR vs 1BR?  Hmmmm ...


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 8, 2017)

Fax Time is a developer program - so is not much different than an owner booking a room with credits/token. And Wyndham is free to charge whatever they want when they monetize their credits/tokens. They quite literally could do exactly what they do in Club Wyndham and offer free upgrades to VIP owners and/or charge them nothing for bookings made within 45 days.

Inventory Special/Bonus Time is a Club program - with revenue flowing back to the Club. There is no bank of credits the BoD has to dip into. So the BoD has a fiduciary responsibility to ensure that BT/IS makes the Club whole. Unlike Fax Time - no credits are withdrawn from the system when BT/IS is used. So the minimum charge is one way to ensure that.

They could of course make it a per reservation minimum and accomplish the same goals.


----------

